# Protein Powders



## knightmare999 (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't want to spend a lot on protein powder, but want one that's a decent product.  I purchased Monster Milk from Amazon for several months because there were a couple of flavors marked down with 2.2 lbs. for 13 bucks or 5 lbs. for 30 bucks.
I prefer whey or a blend, and generally have 1 shake a day after training in the morning. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2017)

Naked Protein is what I use, and I only drink protein shakes in the nude in front of a mirror....


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 31, 2017)

I usually drink mine with some oatmeal naked in my office.  No mirror, but I guess I could command an intern to hold my phone in selfie mode for me.

Looks like a good product.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 31, 2017)

For me personally, if I'm going to have to consume the stuff, I'd prefer if it tastes good and am willing to pay more not to suffer. imo, wait for the stuff you want to go on sale. I just picked up 10lbs of cellucor for $89 shipped.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 31, 2017)

Everything mentioned above is pretty shitty IMO. Looks like all Monsanto poison. I try and avoid eating or drinking any Roundup weed killer.
Check out Heritage Whey its been good on my guts for awhile now and its a Non GMO decent product. The vanilla custard is very good.
Hope that helps some.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 31, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Everything mentioned above is pretty shitty IMO. Looks like all Monsanto poison. I try and avoid eating or drinking any Roundup weed killer.
> Check out Heritage Whey its been good on my guts for awhile now and its a Non GMO decent product. The vanilla custard is very good.
> Hope that helps some.
> !SHRUGS!


Haven't heard of Heritage Whey, but I'll definitely check it out.
Thanks!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Everything mentioned above is pretty shitty IMO. Looks like all Monsanto poison. I try and avoid eating or drinking any Roundup weed killer.
> Check out Heritage Whey its been good on my guts for awhile now and its a Non GMO decent product. The vanilla custard is very good.
> Hope that helps some.
> !SHRUGS!



Where would a guy buy said whey protein? It isn't on amazon which means it is out of my internet reach.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2017)

Grindr.com is where u will find a link



BigSwolePump said:


> Where would a guy buy said whey protein? It isn't on amazon which means it is out of my internet reach.


----------



## maxnout (Aug 31, 2017)

I really like animal whey from universal. Banana is my favorite flavor


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 31, 2017)

true nutrition.  

also what spongy uses, forgot their name.  

Dont mess around with anything budget, if they say 30g pro per serving......you Maybe getting 20/22

they do not have to abide by FDA laws


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Grindr.com is where u will find a link


Doh! Yeah, I went to the site. Thanks Fuker!:32 (18):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2017)

And I thought DF was the only gullible person on here....LOL


----------



## Muffy (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't do whey or casein protein....Collagen bullet proof protein or hemp protein


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 2, 2017)

Walmart has a pretty good deal on their equate brand whey protein at 7 dollars a pound 

Both the vanilla and chocolate taste great


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 2, 2017)

U get what you pay for....



Zeigler said:


> Walmart has a pretty good deal on their equate brand whey protein at 7 dollars a pound
> 
> Both the vanilla and chocolate taste great


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> U get what you pay for....



Thats what she said


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Thats what she sad


Is that why you send your boss &×%$ pics?  

Hooker.

;-)


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh and one more thing I'd like to add to the promotion of the equate whey protein is that farts are outrageous


----------



## j2048b (Sep 4, 2017)

Whats the deal with pea protein?? I see a few guys i know who are now hangin on the sack literally of pea protein??? Pros and cons?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 4, 2017)

Heard of it.  No idea about the advantages or disadvantages, but I assume it's an attempt to exploit a niche in the market and probably more a novelty than anything.  Just my unfounded opinion.


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 4, 2017)

I get protein from myprotein.com. Tastes great, lots of flavors, has good ratings from labdoor, and you can catch 11lbs on sale for $55 fairly often.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just checked out labdoor and it looks like an awesome site.  
Independent lab analyses across 33 supplement categories. 
Thanks for sharing the site.  $55 for 11 lbs. sounds like a great deal, but it makes me question the quality of the source materials.  I'll definitely check out the myprotein site and read up on their products.


----------

